# Basic Principles Of Sikhism ?



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 15, 2010)

Just how Basic are the Basic Principles of Sikhism...

Dear All
Gurfateh.

The 3 Basic principles are 
Naam jappo
Kirt Karo
Waand Chhako.

These three are not as "SUPERFICIALLY UNDERSTOOD" as just 

Repeat the Naam - Waheguru...
Work
Share/take out daswandh...

Actually these are More complete...akin to Mansions full of rooms...each  ahs so many facets..subs...

Naam jappo.... a person who just repeats the Naam..and thinks its done  with is just scratching the very top surface...IF a Farmer did that to  his KHET..his crops would be MINIMAL...maybe almost NIL "jharr" or  fruits.
A Good Farmer goes DEEPER..uses the Hall..the PLOGH to dig up deep into  the soil of his KHET...turning the soil up and down..

Our BODY is the KHET...and Gurbani also tells us what we SOW..we shall  REAP..and much much MORE.

Now IF the BODY is the KHET....then we have to use the "hall" PLOUGH to  till the Soil...we have to go deeper..Naam MUST PERMEATE deep  down...into the very FOUNDATIONS of the BODY-KHET-FARM....the "naam  seed" will then flourish.

Just as a Farmer who has the welfare of his farm at heart..the Naam  jappan waala will also look after his BODY-KHET with all his love and  care.....a Naam jappan Waala will be  a Human Being with a Heart of  GOLD...like Bhagat Pooran Singh Pingalwarra for instance. That "inner  viison..paras gold inside is a direct result of the NAAM Jappo. As such a  Naam jappo walla will always be READY to DEFEND the weak..the  oppressed..the lowly..the downtrodden...He will never get  Angry..Jealous..fight with others..try and IMPOSE his will upon  others..act in situations like a BULLY..a TYRANT...Zalim..akirtghan..etc  etc

ALL these NEGATIVE QUALITIES just CANNOT SURVIVE in a Naam jappo  person..just as WEEDS just CANNOT GROW in a field of a GOOD  FARMER...whatever weeds grow..the Farmer is VIGILANT and pulls them out  by the ROOTS immediately...so will a Naam jappo wallah "farmer pull out  by the roots..the split second he  feels..anger...krodh...lobh...moh...hankaar...etc etc etc..

Just SEE how Big a MANSION..this First Principle of Guru nanak Ji's  GURMATT really is...so many facets, rooms !! and many modern "sikhs"  reduce this mansion to just a "small room" of a 3 bedroom house ( other  two "rooms" being kirt karo and waand chhako). Naam Jappo covers such a  WIDE AREA...its impossible to cover it all..even in a huge Book....thats  is why Gurbani stresses it again and again...its a PRACTICAL  PRINCIPLE..not a "repetitive Mantar"....we have to PRACTISE IT...the  PRACTISE SHOWS ( just as a person who practises weight loss  exercises..will SHOW a reduction in his weight soon enough..BUT IF he is  just "Talking about it/repeating the words..I wish i were  THINNER..thinner..and doesnt do any PRACTICE....his WEIGHT will show he  is a FRAUD )  Simialrly one who just "repeats" the Naam and doesnt  PRACTISE IT..in his daily LIFE..will still be full of ANGER, KRODH,  MISUSE his Kakaars to hurt and bring down hsi opponents, lobhee, have  moh..kaam etc etc and all these will SHOW..no matter what tactics and  banna he wears to hide it...

2. Similarly  KIRT KARO..is not simply a Principle to do work..earn a  honest living.  KIRT has so many FACETS..one is to do physical  work..what we all do..a teacher teaches..a doctor treats the sick..an  engineer builds bridges, computers..a granthi reads the scriptures..a  pharmacist sells medicines...et c etc..etc.. Everyone does this sort of  work..( except the haad haramis/ lazy ones and wehlarr quacks and  BEGGARS - social as well as religious ones ) One Major REASON why Guru  nanak Ji made us HOUSEHOLDERS...a single person finds it easier to be  become a wehlarr mangta..saadh..sadhu..beggar etc..BUT a Married man  with Family is less likely to resort to hat line of " kirt"..ALL  religious beggars beg from Householders houses - and Guur nanak Ji  RESCUED us from this INDIGNITY by making us the "GIVERS" and not the  beggars.

Next facet of Kirt is DHARAM dee kirt...all work must be "under the  THUMB of RELIGION..dharam. Thus a Dharam controlled Teacher will never  be Late, never be absent without reason, never cheat/allow his students  to cheat at exams,..etc etc...a Dharam controlled Doctor will never  abort female foetus for money..never do extra operations just to make  money, never over-charge his patients, may offer free treatment to poor  patients..etc etc..a dharam controlled Pharmacist will never sell fake  drugs, over charge, cheat illeterate perosns etc etc... a Dharam  controlled Granthi will never flip pages and say paath finished, do  ardass while his mind is somewhere else..never steal from the goluck,  etc etc..and SO ON...

KIRT then also covers the Fisrt Principle..Naam Jappo...the second  principle is INTERLINKED to this second one..like a chain-link !! The  Naam has to be Japped like KIRT..Honest Labour of the MIND... the MIND  has to be at full attention while the Naam is being japped...the LOVE of  the naam has to be GENUINE..not just flipping the maala mankeh..beads  of malas..or clicking away at counters to keep record of number of naams  japped..etc etc...Again Dharam has to be UPPERMOST..even in Namm  KIRT...

Then comes the Last link in this chain..Waand Chhako...this is NOT just  share..oh i have two rotis..i give one to the dog..i did my Waand Chhako  Principle justice...or i gave 10 cents to the beggar..i have done my  waand chhako..or i Matha tek 10 Rs to the Kar sewa baba tokree..i have  done my share...all this is just SUPERFICIAL attention to waand chhako.  Waand Chhako is much much more than just simple "sharing"....we can  waand chhako..our TIME....share our TIME with the poor..the  unfortunate..the sick...as Bhagat Pooran Singh Pingalwarra did ....we  can nurse the wounded..as Bhai Ghaniyah ji did...we can share the pain  of someone hurt due to parents death..death of  the  wife..son..daughter..we can share the grief of a student who failed his  exam... we are WAANDING..and CHHAKOING the GRIEF..the PAIN...and making  that LESS..while we waand chhako our happiness and spread the  LAUGHTER....grief is less by sharing..happiness is greater via sharing  !!! This is also Waand Chhako !!

A SIKH who has understood the intricasies of this THIRD PRINCIPLE of  Guru nanak Ji..will also NEVER be a  ZALIM..jelaous..tyrant..injust..bully...gangster..who will take out his  kirpan and stab someone under the mistaken beleif that he is protecting  his Gurus "honour"...instead he will...spread the LOVE that GURBANI has  grown in him..he will spread the Genuine Desire to protect his GURU by  not being angry..jealous..unruly..a bully a gangster..a mobster...He  will Waand Chhako Happiness..LOVE..Examplary BEHAVIOUR...so that even a  NON-SIKH wants to convert to Sikhi by watching him act SIKH..act  GURMUKH..act exactly like Guru Ji teaches us in Gurbani....as a  Brahmgyani...saint..shaant..cool..loving...the REAL SANT-SIPAHIS.

So Guru Piayario Jios..there is a LOT more to all this "basic  Principles" of Sikhism..they are NOT all that "basic"...they are Huge  Palaces..with beautiful rooms, gardens, water-fountains....one can  wander all day and never reach the end...ENJOY the JOURNEY !!..ALL the  DIRECTIONS are in the SGGS...Page 1- 1429 !!

Happy Vasakhi..and..Dont Forget to Naam Jappo..kirt karo..and Waand  chhako !! the RIGHT WAY as...taught.... in SGGS.

Jarnail Singh:happysingh:


----------

